# wanting to move to Rhodes and need help



## xxkaren32 (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi There.....

My name is Karen, my husband is Craig and we have 2 kids, Jade who is 10 and Cameron who is 6.

My husband is in the process of being made redundant and we are now looking at moving further afield, ideally to Rhodes as we are coming out to Pefkos on the 19th May for a holiday So where do we start? That is my only question, we have no idea really, we have no idea what the job front is like in Rhodes, we have no idea how much rental property is in Rhodes and we have no idea about moving out there lol, so we are in the dark!!

We want to rent a property, anywhere as we have not got lots of money behind us to buy a property and that is why we cannot move out without having a job too, as we will be coming out with just a couple of thousand!!

So there it is.....I am a trained bar person, waitress also a fully qualified make up artist, massage therapist and nail technician, my husband is a mechanic, also been a service manager for a temporary traffic light company and an engineer.

Any help that anyone can give us we would be most grateful.

Thank you for reading this!

Karen & Family
xxx


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

xxkaren32 said:


> Hi There.....
> 
> My name is Karen, my husband is Craig and we have 2 kids, Jade who is 10 and Cameron who is 6.
> 
> ...


If you were thinking of moving to Cyprus with 2 children, no jobs and little money behind you I would be shouting DO NOT DO IT. As the economy in Greece is in dire straits, much worse than Cyprus I would be shouting don't do it much louder than if you were wanting to come to Cyprus.
It is very risky in this current climate to uproot children to take them to a country where you will get no help if you cannot find work that pays enough to keep a family.
If it was just you and your husband I would say treat it as an adventure and give it a go but when children are involved I strongly urge you to rethink.

Veronica


----------



## tpebop (Nov 2, 2009)

Sorry to echo what Veronica has said . We are retired & living in Rhodes. Think very hard about moving to Greece. What about your childrens education ?
Work even for locals is hard to find. We know a young English couple who have been here 8 years. In May they are returning to UK because of the work situation here.Because of the euro its no longer cheap to live here. Food is more expensive than in UK.Example a box of breakfast cereal is about 3.80 euros.A jar of coffee 7.80 euros. White goods, like freezers, cookers,microwaves are a hell of a price.
Despite what you may think winters here are cold & wet. The forecast for the next 4 days is thunderstorms & rain.In July & August temps. are 40C +
So my advice would have to be dont do it


----------

